# Dummy Pannier Racks/Ortlieb



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Got the Pannier Racks back from powder coat today, installed my two pairs of Ortlieb waterproof Panniers.

I have been dreaming of this set up for some time,glad its a reality now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crap! I thought I was the only one overdoing the orange these days. Nice stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Koala (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice !
If your Dummy makes some babies, keep one for me !


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

I wanted to try those racks but the lack of lower attachments stops me from getting them. How do you deal with attaching the lower hooks of the pannier so they don't bounce around?


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

Just positioned the hooks on the closest portion of the frame, they adjust and the top hooks lock so its not that big an issue for me.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

I see you had to cut away the rear cross piece and weld in that little U shaped channel, presumably to get the clearance for the 700c touring tire? Did you mod the front section as well? Pictures?


----------



## cocksmith (Dec 12, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/my-700c-dummy-754698.html

No modification needed for Surly front Forks,they can take what ever you shove in em !


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

cocksmith said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/my-700c-dummy-754698.html
> 
> No modification needed for Surly front Forks,they can take what ever you shove in em !


With the cantilever brake mounts removed from the fork, it can fit a 26"x3" DH tire on a 2.5" (65mm) wide rim:


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Big Dummy clearance for 700c in rear*



cocksmith said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/my-700c-dummy-754698.html
> 
> No modification needed for Surly front Forks,they can take what ever you shove in em !


Sorry I was unclear. I didn't mean the fork, I meant the front part of the rear end of the frame, the cross tube that the footsies slide into. I have 2.5" Hookworms on 26" Large Marges on mine and the clearance to the frame cross member was close. Just wondering how close it was on yours with 700c. Any chance you could put up a photo?

Thanks


----------

